# Sherwood-Newcastle R-771, Any opinions?



## KristiSwallow (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been considering buyinga SN R771 reciever. Everyone I've spoken to who has heard this reciever says it is an excellent reciever. My only problem is that everyone I've talked to has been an SN dealer.

Any real-world opinions out there?

Has anyone heard this next the the Yamaha RXV1600?

TIA!

Kristi


----------

